# Opinions on diesel cruze?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Fabchef said:


> Hi everyone, how goes it? After a recent trip to Italy, i kind took a shining to turbo diesel engines. I know in the American market, you have vw, audi and the cruze! I wanted yo get your take on the cruze diesels. How do you find them? Reliable? Any major issues? Would you recommend it as a first dieselcar?
> Question...on either auto (which i would get) or manual, do they come with the option to remove the “engine-kill” (engine turns off when at a stop)??
> Thanks fab


I’ve had both the VW Jetta diesel and Chevy Cruze diesel (Gen 1). I prefer the Chevy over the VW hands down. The main reliability issues on the Gen 1 have been emissions system related.

This question is posted in the Gen 1 Diesel section, the 2014-15 (Gen 1) Cruze did not have the auto start/stop function...that was introduced with the 2017-19 (Gen 2) model. 

The auto start/stop can be defeated by placing the auto transmission into Manual mode then clicking up through to the highest gear. The transmission will function normally but the engine will remain running at all times.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I purchased my 2014 Diesel (Gen 1) brand new off the factory line in August of 2014. It was a late in to the year build so I am assuming that has something to do with it's reliability (revised parts, improved assembly)? Perhaps, perhaps not. Regardless, I've had very few issues with mine. None of the emissions sensors have gone bad on me. I've only had the EGR valve seize up (which was an easy fix temporarily) and was replaced under warranty with a revised part. The other emissions related issue I had was the DEF tank heater went bad. I had the whole tank and heater assembly replaced under warranty as well. I believe a revised part for that was also used. Both of those however are removable with the proper tools and software to tune the car to run without them if they do end up giving you serious issues.

All in all though, I love it. Quite a bit of low end torque which I've always loved about Diesels. When I took driving lessons back in my teen years the instructor had a VW Jetta Diesel. I loved it, sound, feel of the vibrations in the steering wheel, torque. When it came time to buy my first car, it just happened to be 2014 and the Diesel engine was just released to the North American Cruze. I don't regret my purchase at all.


----------



## Fabchef (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks guys. Great replies. Forgive my ignorance, but what is DEF? Also.. do these engines have glow plugs? 
Thirdly...how do these diesels do is very cold weather (it can get into the -20 -30’s cel. Sometimes here)? 
Thanks
Fab


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Fabchef said:


> Thanks guys. Great replies. Forgive my ignorance, but what is DEF? Also.. do these engines have glow plugs?
> Thirdly...how do these diesels do is very cold weather (it can get into the -20 -30’s cel. Sometimes here)?
> Thanks
> Fab


Diesel Emission Fluid (DEF) is injected into the exhaust stream as an emissions after treatment. 

On the Gen 1, the DEF tank is located under the trunk floor. On the Gen 2, the DEF is filled via a cap behind the fuel door. The Gen 2 has a spare tire, the Gen 1 does not (due to DEF tank placement in spare tire location).

There are members with Cruze diesels in ultra cold areas of Canada with no issues.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Fabchef said:


> Thanks guys. Great replies. Forgive my ignorance, but what is DEF? Also.. do these engines have glow plugs?
> Thirdly...how do these diesels do is very cold weather (it can get into the -20 -30’s cel. Sometimes here)?
> Thanks
> Fab


Yes, these engines run on glow plugs.





Here's a short clip of mine starting in the early morning after a night of the temperature hovering around -25C. I used the remote start, so that's why I think it hesitates so much. I tried again the next morning, when it was also -25C. I cycled the glow plugs manually with the key (turning the key to RUN, letting the glow plug indicator turn off, then turn the key OFF, then back to RUN. I repeated this a few times and it started much quicker, but still a rough cold start.

The plugin that you see in the video comes from the factory (at least on the Gen1) and is only an oil pan heater, not a full block heater.


----------

